# Vet looking for specific type of rat.



## CraftyDevil (Feb 24, 2016)

My vet asked me if I know where to get a hairless, colored, dumbo, with Rex whiskers. We are located in New Orleans, but travel may be possible. This is probably a long shot post, but there's no harm in trying. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Olivia.Pikka (Sep 29, 2015)

Petland in Albuqerque new mexico has a breeder who has some dumbo hairless (black and white), not sure about rex wiskers.


----------



## yokimoki (Feb 27, 2016)

there is a breeder in gainesville florida that breeds, rex, dumbo, and hairless rats. her rattery is called "A Gothic Rattery".


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Hariless rats either have no whiskers or tightly curled / frazzeled looking whiskers, theres no such thing as "rex whiskers" on a hairless I'm afraid.


----------

